# Pleco to this tank?



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Is there any suitable pleco for this tank?

128 l 
pH 6.8
KH 3 dH
GH 4 dH
24C
NO3 0
moderate current, (1400l/h) planted
11 lambchop rasboras, 2 Apistogramma borelliis, 5 Gastromyzon loaches, small bristlenose female that I will move if necessery

It would have to be non-aggressive and not to eat plants. 

Thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The bristlenose you have should be fine. A bulldog or rubberlipped pleco would work also. (same pleco)


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Just curious, what's the temp? I know that the Apistogramma borelliis and Gastromyzon like it cool, but I thought that the rasboras and bristlenose liked tropical temps?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, i dont see whats wrong with the bushynose either, they're great algae eaters.


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

MyraVan: Temperature in my tank is 24C. 
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?id=27073
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gbristle.html

Simpte and fishfreaks: There's nothing wrong with bristlenose. I've just started to like plecos and I would like to have some other pleco than bristlenose too. Bristlenose is probably the most common fish in finland and I'd like to have something little more special.  Bulldog pleco is good suggestion, thought they are quite common here too. It's also quite big risque here to get refice instead of jumpo and I don't want anyone to eat my precious plants. 

I'm dreaming of getting hieroglyph pleco. Is that suitable for this tank? Too big?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

yes a male bristlenose would fit good


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have driftwood in the tank a couple of clown plecos would like your tank as well and they stay small too.


----------

